# Wedgie sled



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I just got through building my wedgie sled, look up Jerry Bennett on You Tube on his Segmentology series. I already ordered and got the wedges from Segeasy.com to set up the cuts with. I tried out a 15 segment ring and it came out perfect first time! Sorry, no pictures, been busy all day and it's bedtime for me.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Happy fathers day everybody! Heres a shot of my wedgie sled.


----------



## owlelope (Jan 29, 2009)

i made the wedgie sled and it is great. I make a lot of segmented travel mugs and it sure beats turning on the chop saw for every cut. I cut my own wedgies using the chop saw and everything comes out perfect.


----------



## miket68 (Jun 16, 2017)

A wedgie sled is on my to do list but my cheap saw is about 13 years old and kind of want to upgrade before I make too many jigs for it.

Kind of like an old car, you fill it with gas and get new tires and the engine blows. :/


----------

